# STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. v1.1



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Haven't been here for a while so figure its probably best to make a new thread with no outdated info in it. I won't give away anything for TK1.1 yet, but I will give a load of screens and say its almost ready 
DL LINK FOR TK 1.1 pre-release!









































Any questions?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 11, 2008)

Where do I sign up for the download link to test?

Glad to see you back! How've things been?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Been ok m8, just been very busy with the real world. I don't like the real world though, the graphics suck  I'm still looking for somewhere to hoast TK 1.1 where it will get a lot of public exposure. More screens incoming


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 11, 2008)

wow, cant wait. the origional twilight was awesome.  now I need to find my stalker dvd


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 11, 2008)

I need to find somewhere where I can buy the game again... I want to play this, anyone know whether you can install mods to the Steam version?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

If you thought TK1.0 was awsome, just wait till you play TK1.1. Its lightyears ahead. 56k warning, it will die trying to load this post, and the next.. and possibly the next post too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## ChromeDome (Jul 11, 2008)

hey this looks great. is it a graphics / weapons mod, etc?

i play with the "Weather Overhauled" mod and the "Endurance" mod. i like them both but this looks interesting

i like those weapons


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 11, 2008)

I was going to ask you how Twilight was coming along! 


Looks awesome so far - is that fog I see in some of those screenies?! 


nice weapon skins, too 


have you tested for compatibilities with any other major mods yet (i.e. oblivion lost or weather overhaul)?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

TK has always been a total overhaul mod making STALKER what it should of been. GSC\THQ are dubbing X-Ray in Clear Sky 1.5. My X-Ray is superior, thus I dub it X-Ray 2.0. TK1.1 by no means brings a finish to the project, the next TK will have new SP levels, missions, and will unearth more of the Chernobyl mystery than whats explained in the vanilla game. Levels I hope to revive for TK 2.0 (yes the changes will be that major) are;

Old Garbage
Swamp level
Lost City
My own custom STALKER level... think a bit like the swamp, only with immense danger in the form of mutants and soldiers, towering trees with thick canopys, small abandoned swamp villages built over the swamp itself, etc.

New weapons are also in development, heres an early render for a few of them;






and lastly, HERE is a DL link for the readme of TK1.1, its not quite complete, but you will get a good idea what TK1.1 does. Some of the weapon skins aren't my work... lets just say I "aquired" them from a certain E3 playable Clear Sky demo nobody is supposed to have.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> TK has always been a total overhaul mod making STALKER what it should of been. GSC\THQ are dubbing X-Ray in Clear Sky 1.5. My X-Ray is superior, thus I dub it X-Ray 2.0. TK1.1 by no means brings a finish to the project, the next TK will have new SP levels, missions, and will unearth more of the Chernobyl mystery than whats explained in the vanilla game. Levels I hope to revive for TK 2.0 (yes the changes will be that major) are;
> 
> Old Garbage
> Swamp level
> ...





thos models look interesting, man . . . is that a cross between a SVD and a Vintar I see there 


that E3 demo is all over the place now, we've had a couple of threads here at TPU during your absence.


the mod still looks nice, though - damn wish I had the time to work on stuff like wayz back in the day . . . the only thing I'm currently working on with SoC is adding in a few more "localaity-specific" sounds to help add to the atmoshpere . . . slow going, though


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2008)

Have you figured out how to kill those invalid ogg comments reported in the console? They piss me off so much. Also, if anyone knows anywhere with the ability of a fast upload (nothing like megaupload or rapidshare) I'll release TK1.1 as it is now, beta form. That way at least you lot will have something to play while I finish TK1.1


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 12, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Have you figured out how to kill those invalid ogg comments reported in the console? They piss me off so much. Also, if anyone knows anywhere with the ability of a fast upload (nothing like megaupload or rapidshare) I'll release TK1.1 as it is now, beta form. That way at least you lot will have something to play while I finish TK1.1



I think I figured out a soultion to the .ogg comment BS, from reading through quite a few threads on the topic . . . and easier than breaking out the hex editor . . .


Download the MP SDK and install it;

when you save your audio file, save it as a .wav into the C:\Program Files\X-Ray SDK\level_editor\rawdata\sounds\ directory.

go into the level editor, and then on the right hand side in one of the tool boxes, you'll see s label "sounds" - l-click that, and then click on the 'sound editor' option in the pop-up box.

in the sound editor, you will only see .wav files found in the aforementioned directory, open your desired wave, adjust the settings (quality, default volume, dist, type, etc) however you'd like them, and when done click 'ok'.

the editor will then save comment the .wav file and convert it to and .ogg and place it into the C:\Program Files\X-Ray SDK\level_editor\gamedata\sounds\ directory.  That's the finished and properly commented .ogg for use with STALKER.

I have yet to run into any audio errors, or .ogg comment errors or otherwise when the game engine loads up custom sounds doing this.

Only headache, though, if you click "play" in the sound editor to play the sound, it plays the .wav, not the commented .ogg . . . the only way to hear how any comment changes sound is to go into the game and let the X engine play it, as it uses the comments for determining audio playback.






-edit-


and I'm sure you already know, but make sure your saved .wav file is in 44.1khz 16bit mono format


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats weird then.. I tried that some time ago and it didn't work. Game played the sound but I had an invalid ogg comment along with it  Ah well, I guess I'll let it be for now its not a huge problem. Playing around with the sound variables in the SDK is cool though, you can do some very interesting stuff  By editing various sound files I got a very unique way of stealth implemented into the game, doesn't effect NPCs hearing or vision in the slightest, just puts realistic sound limitations in.

For example, stuff like the sound FX of the player waling and rustling through bushes etc, I changed the NPC AI hear dist down from 200 (I assume values are in metres) to 10. Works fantastic!


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 12, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Thats weird then.. I tried that some time ago and it didn't work. Game played the sound but I had an invalid ogg comment along with it  Ah well, I guess I'll let it be for now its not a huge problem. Playing around with the sound variables in the SDK is cool though, you can do some very interesting stuff  By editing various sound files I got a very unique way of stealth implemented into the game, doesn't effect NPCs hearing or vision in the slightest, just puts realistic sound limitations in.
> 
> For example, stuff like the sound FX of the player waling and rustling through bushes etc, I changed the NPC AI hear dist down from 200 (I assume values are in metres) to 10. Works fantastic!




I assumed values were in metres as well . . .


I'm not 100% sure, but I think to get rid of the comment error, one must set the attenuation and type settings for the file (select a type, and click att by max or att by min).

although, without better documentation from GSC themselves, it's still just shooting in the dark . . . hopefully, we'll either have a newer MP SDK beta soon, or they'll finally release the SP SDK.

all I can say is that I haven't had any problems . . . yet


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2008)

GSC are going to release the SP SDK after Clear SKy comes out so I hear... I wonder why they won't release it before then (you don't have to guess very hard)


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 12, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> GSC are going to release the SP SDK after Clear SKy comes out so I hear... I wonder why they won't release it before then (you don't have to guess very hard)



yeah . . . the STALKER mod community is pretty ravenous . . . they'd have SoC 100% fixed, and have 10 different versions of Clear Sky before GSC's version even hit the shelves 


I haven't seen such a ravenous modding community since the days of Quake and DukeNukem3D!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2008)

Poor GSC... they can't do anything right can they?  If they released that SP SDK now it would as good as burry them. Even without the SP SDK us modders have figured out how to inject levels into SP using the MP SDK  it is pretty dman tough without the SP SDK to do though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

TK 1.1 imminent! ETA: 336hrs!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 17, 2008)

Resistance is futile! Mwah hahahahah!

*tick-tock, tick-tock...*


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

lol you didn't even put "..." at the end of the tick-tock stuff.. makes it seem.. more menacing


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 17, 2008)

Fixed!

Indeed,... more menacing... to be sure!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

lol I meant it seemed more menacing without the "..." not with  Eitherway, both ways work


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 17, 2008)

found something relating to the radiation bonus disk.  didnt know the game included miniguns >.> would be cool to see mounted versions scattered around the world


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

They were axed due to how the game developed. I have a portable minigun that will be in TK 1.1 though. So what do you like more? mounted or mobile unstoppable destruction? 

DL LINK FOR TK 1.1 pre-release!


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 17, 2008)

ooh, tough one.  I'd have to say mounted in areas you have to defend, but put in a little treat in very mutant heavy areas, for those hard days at work


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll try including some mounted miniguns, but I think its pretty tough.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 17, 2008)

if you can't we'll still love you ket   well, as long as you dont nerf the g3


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh the HK G3A3 is still deadly  but also expensive to maintain and buy... 20,000 roubles off sid plus the costs for sniper ammo.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 18, 2008)

lol, last time I played twilight I sold EVERYTHING for ammo on that gun.  when I went out I just prayed that I'd shoot someone with body armour.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Heh, you will love TK1.1 then  at the beginning you will be able to mow enemies down, but as the game goes on that HK G3A3 will be your best friend - unless your a handy shot with the HK G36 like me 

Little warning.. carring grenades, both the launcher and throwable kind, as well as a revolving grenade launcher and sometimes a R. Launcher, is practically mandatory if you expect to survive some onslaughts  oh and enemies will throw grenades at you as well


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 18, 2008)

lol, maybe piercing rounds instead?  like one good shot going through like five unarmoured enemies?  that would be better than nade spamming.  after all, we're not playing socom here.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

You will be surprised... grenades have undergone an upgrade in the "boom boom" department


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

I am the reaper. Hell is coming. Fear my creations.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Before the release of TK 1.1 I thought I would give you guys one final screenshot to look at..


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

Man I gotta reinstall stalker when you release this. Good to rebeat it before Clear Sky comes out on the 29th  

and are you gonna mod clear sky? I wanna see what you can do with DX10 man..


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll probably mod CS up as well. TK is in no way finished. Even TK 1.1 theres a lot of things I havent done I wanted to.. but if I did everything I wanted in TK 1.1 there would be no 1.2 would there?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

I think you should wait for CS its only a month away! No one is gonna be playing SoC when that comes out!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Wanna bet? Everybody I know, particularly in the modding community, are pissed as fuck CS is a whole new game instead of expanding on the original. Oh and there will be some teaser videos I'll put up as well


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

Where can I get 1.0 while I wait for 1.1?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Right here. Be warned, 1.0 is NOTHING compared to 1.1, and there are some daft bugs in 1.0. Dont equip the special MP5 or play on novice and you shouldnt get a problem.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

WARNING! These videos contain some spoilers from TK 1.1!

These videos show 2 possible scenarios amidst a helicopter attack. The first can be considerd the "good" scenario.. the second the very bad scenario..

Good scenario
Bad scenario

In the latter video you will notice you not only get your arse pasted if your dumb enough to just leg it in the open, but the chopper intelligently monitors the situation, and even if the chopper is badly damaged (on fire) if an oppertunity to eliminate the target shows itself, that oppertunity will be taken. Also note the choppers wont just shoot at you, but also fire missiles


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow ket that looks great! Cant wait for it to be released!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Just wait for the next spoiler video  as far as I'm aware I've done something no other mod does, but thats all I'm gonna say your all jus have to wait for the video. Hopefully the next vid will have sound


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

How about the mod itself?  C'mon someone had to say it near the bottom of this page right?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Its almost there.. not long now.. I'll probably have it ready in a few hours tops. Dont expect a "light" download though.. Its probably the biggest conversion mod of them all coming in at about 350MB uncompressed.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 28, 2008)

wow, I forgot to ask when you announced it.  is there any change to the effective range of the shotguns?  only the two barrel (stacked one) is any good after ten feet.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2008)

350MB download doesn't scare me Ket...what does is I gotta work in the mornin...I'm just hoping to load it up and play for a little bit before I must hit the sac! 

Looking forward to it man, can't wait to see it and experience it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> wow, I forgot to ask when you announced it.  is there any change to the effective range of the shotguns?  only the two barrel (stacked one) is any good after ten feet.



If you wany an effective shotgun you will need to load up slugs or darts, not stick with buckshot  Something which I'm betting will please most players is that handguns have lots of aspects about them upgraded. Lower calibre handguns especially have a fire rate upgrade so they handle more like the real thing and its not like *bang*.... about a second delay... *bang*. With guns like the Beretta it handles real good, not the best accuracy (Berettas were never known for that) but when you pull that trigger its a satisfying *bangbangbangbangbang*


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2008)

Ket...3.5 hours since I've last heard from ya and no TK 1.1...

I hope it's all going together well for ya, either rate, you'll release it when it's ready, and that's the only way to do it! I'll thank you for your efforts now and praise you when I get to see what it's worth!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Ket...3.5 hours since I've last heard from ya and no TK 1.1...
> 
> I hope it's all going together well for ya, either rate, you'll release it when it's ready, and that's the only way to do it! I'll thank you for your efforts now and praise you when I get to see what it's worth!



amen


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

It will be out later today  just implementing a few things, making a few vids and I might experiment with something as a last min inclusion.

DL LINK FOR TK 1.1 pre-release!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2008)

Just been reading through the thread, sounds good. Some bold statements about being better than Clear Sky. I'll have to take your word for it and give this a shot in the mouth.

Is it best to install your mod on a completely default installation of SoC, or can I just install it over the top of my already, Float32/Better Skies mods?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

TK 1.1 implements shadow techniques far surpassing Bloat32, and hence is not compatible with Bloat32. I would also (at least for the first play) stick to the included sky textures so you experience the atmosphere better, although, the atmosphere come weather system I still haven't completed. Theres a lot of variables and factors when it comes to the weather system in STALKER, even more so with my weather system because the patterns are changed from 12 > 24. I would also do a clean install of SoC, TK is intended to be put on top of a clean install with patch 1.0004.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2008)

A'ight cool, will it matter if I update it all to 1.0006 and then install Twiglit Ket?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes. Later patches change different things, and due to the extreme size of TK and its ongoin complexity for a mod there are currently no plans to upgrade its base to be compatible with 1.0006.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2008)

OK, so I patch it up to .0004, install TK and bask in it's glory. Sounds fair. I'm downloading the videos you posted on page 2. The Good scenario looks the dogs. I take it you've 'fixed' the hit registry? I know that bullets are affected by weather & gravity but I can't help but think they're just so bloody inaccurate, from your video it looks as if that has been improved.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

It wont work on 1.6 at all?  I gotta reinstall it then I guess..


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Yup, bullets are more accurate based on muzzle velocity. This means now when you use the Groza you dont have to be ablout 5 feet away to actually score hits. In other words, the Groza is no more the assault rifle version of the shotgun. No more "peppering" with that baby.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome!

So, how long until we can get our grubby mits on this then babeh?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2008)

Will this work on a steam version of stalker ketxxx?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Will this work on a steam version of stalker ketxxx?



If it works with 1.6 cause steam keeps it up to date


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

It should be out later today, thers just one very cool aspect I want to try and put in - you will know what it is when you hear 

All those with a steam version of STALKER - there is a registry hack you can do to make the game think its an older version, they all you have to do is simply apply the 1.0004 patch.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2008)

I looked forward to your release.

^^


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea me too! I'm reinstalling stalker to get 1.4


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Ahem.. this might be a slight spoiler, but.. go hunt down a song called the life by dope, now imagine that at pripyat, very dark, amidst a thunderstorm possibly turning into a radioactive blowout.. combined with all the extra nasties you all know I've put in to scare the crap out of you (and trust me, a lot WILL actually scare you.. I'm a veteran horror genre player and it takes a lot to scare me, so if _I_ know whats coming and I still almost shat myself sometimes.. you lot might wanna have an ambulance on speed dial)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Part 1 of another TK 1.1 vid, will edit with pt2 when its done. One thing you will notice is how you hear things like the soft crackle of fire now, its not just there with no sound. Also be ready to turn the speakers WAY down, I recorded the sound a lot higher than I thought and it can sound very distorted.

pt1
pt2


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2008)

Videos are nice & all, but when will you be uploading the mod?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

When its finished  its almost done like I say, just a few finishing touches I want to do.

Check my last post ppl for pt2 of the vid.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 29, 2008)

Alright that was 7.5 hrs ago..was workin so I couldn't bug ya, but I just got off work, I WANT SoC TK 1.1!!! 

Looking forward to it man...ya gonna need another day to get her wrapped up? Gotta give ya props, you say something's coming out, it doesn't happen...but you still post afterwards..where-as game publishers post delays or cancellations, end of story. Thanks for keeping us posted even if you can't keep your alloted timeframe for release, I'm sure it will be worth the wait. I'm gonna go play some Combat Arms for a while, hopefully I see a nice linky to TK 1.1 when I return!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

I would say take your time with it. But I really just want to play now


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

TK 1.1 is on its way  I just ran into a few unexpected bugs which are pretty horrible I'm trying to iron out. On the plus side, the slight delay also means level changer positions get modified opening up the levels much more. Actually in-game the moved level changers should mean you cant accidentally "stumble" into a level changer in the middle of a firefight, and IMO really gives a great feel to how open STALKER was meant to be. These level changers are only the beginning for the grand plan for TK, once I'm satisfied all necessary polishing is complete (that will come with TK 1.2) the real work will begin.. modifying the levels in STALKER, putting levels back in that got cut (swamp, dead city, probably old garbage and cordon too) and vastly expanding the story in the game to explain a lot more (re-enabling various missions that are commented out as the levels arent there and so on). The latter will be a lot of work, level building, scripting etc, but, TK WILL make STALKER the game that was promised and hyped about. This is Kets word and as such is beyond contestation


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

This better make my face melt with all these delays  Good luck man! Cant wait!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, unlike a game dev studio, at least I have good reason for the delays, not just where I can't be bothered to get everything done thats on the checklist each day  Or to put it another way, I'm actually fixing bugs, not making them worse


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't mean to cause any offence, but I don't like how the 'ghosts' and Burners just random appear, plus the slight GFX corruption. Why you had your Nightvision on almost constantly I don't know, still, I'm willing to try your mod out and see it for myself. Hopefully all my doubts will be pissed on.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

NV was on a lot simply because my monitor is a pain, its colour ramping takes ages to get right and I just havent bothered yet. The flickering of the grass I think is either just my card and something to do with the driver, the game or a combination of both. STALKER is a bugged out mess as it is, my mod fixes as many of the games quirks as possible on top of the mod itself.

DL LINK FOR TK 1.1 pre-release!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

Want me to see if it flickers on my video card


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> NV was on a lot simply because my monitor is a pain, its colour ramping takes ages to get right and I just havent bothered yet. The flickering of the grass I think is either just my card and something to do with the driver, the game or a combination of both. STALKER is a bugged out mess as it is, my mod fixes as many of the games quirks as possible on top of the mod itself.



Fair. I am looking forward to trying it out I must admit.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

lol. Alright alright I'll release what I have now as a pre-release TK1.1.  and yes, check to see if anything flickers it'll help me isolate things. The flickering even occasionally happens when I'm just staring at the ground (toward the top or side of the screen) so as far as I can tell its either a game quirk and\or driver thing, or my GPU is overheating. The latter doesnt really seem like a possibility though the GPU peaks @ 67c, which is a bit warm, but nothing the card cant handle.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

Where can I dl?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

We can be like, pre-release beta testers or something.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm uploading TK now, compressed size is 157MB, uncompressed size is around 350MB. (7zip ultra compression ftw  )


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

Wicked sick!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

uploading to where  that other place you used for the videos was sloooow.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Dont worry before anyone asks, I'll make absolutely sure you cant miss the DL link when its uploaded


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 29, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Dont worry before anyone asks, I'll make absolutely sure you cant miss the DL link when its uploaded



Translation - He's editing all his posts in this thread so the URL is in big red writing 7 times in each post.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> uploading to where  that other place you used for the videos was sloooow.



Rapidshare? It depends on the server you pick. I'm uploading the pre-release of TK 1.1 to megaupload, they have always been good for me with an average download somewhere around 120kb\s


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Translation - He's editing all his posts in this thread so the URL is in big red writing 7 times in each post.



lol you guessed lucky


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

DL LINK FOR TK 1.1 pre-release!

Now nobody can say they couldnt find the link


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

What link?

ARRRRH! I'm only messin'.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

Fast dl! Should be done in a few mins. Ive been awake for 29 hours but I guess I can stay up longer!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

You can do it!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Let me know all your experiences, any CTDs attach the x-ray logfile in your post.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

I got it installed and I set up my graphics settings but I havent played yet. Im talking to MS to get my free gears of war


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

Give us some screenies too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

You got a bunch of screens in this thread  any screens I stuck in that package would of only been the ones in this thread really.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

If I wasn't so tired I would keep playing.. I started a new game and the only gripe I had was it took Wolf like 5 minutes to go back to his normal spot cause he was shooting at stuff. After that I started traveling on my own and it was pretty cool. I like the random monster encounters alot and they scared the hell outta me a few times  also runs great Max settings, static lighting.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> You got a bunch of screens in this thread  any screens I stuck in that package would of only been the ones in this thread really.



I like screenies, I'll post my before and after screens tonight. All depends if I can get on my PC as my GF is at mine, no doubt she'll be fraggin' away when I get back.

*UPDATE:*










































These are all taken with STALKERSkies 1.1 by Cambragol installed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If I wasn't so tired I would keep playing.. I started a new game and the only gripe I had was it took Wolf like 5 minutes to go back to his normal spot cause he was shooting at stuff. After that I started traveling on my own and it was pretty cool. I like the random monster encounters alot and they scared the hell outta me a few times  also runs great Max settings, static lighting.



Haha.. if your scared already jus wait till you get further into the game  There is a small opening you can talk to Wolf, but you must be quick about it. All NPCs are much more aware, so you won't see things like a battle going on 40 metres away and a bunch of NPCs just standing around like knobs.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 30, 2008)

oh, I remember the first time I played twilight, I saw a group of 20 stalkers fighting the guards at the bridge.  made so much money from the bodies...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2008)

Damn thats old.. that would of been beta 3 something I think. Go play the pre-release of 1.1, things are rather different now


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 30, 2008)

sounds good, but I wanna wait for the full release before I get worked up about it


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2008)

Finally, somebody who is patient  for that, thou shalst be thanked


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 30, 2008)

damn when my junk pc gets working ill give this a try it looks dynamite


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2008)

Of course it is  hopefully I can have the official v1.1 release ready shortly. I may even be able to just release a patch bringing the pre-release up to release standards.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking forward to the 1.1 Final release...I was figuring you were gonna have more work on it! But the more you put into it, the more faith I have that we'll get more out of it! 

I have Combat Arms among other games to keep me busy atm...that game is just addictive and fun as hell! I'm even sloughing through Crysis atm, plays great very high plus tweaks, it's not a bad game...gives you kind of a "sneaky Rambo" approach to everything I suppose...but I am still interested in seeing your final mod...and if it lives up to what you promise it will! Sorry gotta stay skeptic until I see the actual results man, it's how I am on a lot of things...see it to believe it, screenies/videos only do so much.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 31, 2008)

Heh, TK will keep evolving until it matches all the hype STALKER SoC had. Difference being, the promisies won't be broken. TK already does things other mods cant, sleeping combined with blowouts, I will (eventually) put vehicles throughout all of STALKER. Their a bit tricky tho, you need to get coordinates EXACTLY right so vehicles sit on the ground as unlike other stuff they wont drop to the ground when spawned (  )


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 31, 2008)

they wont drop to the ground?  that's going to make bumps in the road a little more interesting.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 31, 2008)

lol the vehicles dont drop to the ground when spawned, once you interact with them they drop to the ground and all is peachy. The coordinates just need to be exactly right so the vehicles dont float in the air prior to interaction.


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 1, 2008)

bah, I demand a car that will continue at the angle it was put to! flying cars ftw!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyway you can make me a custom thing to start me off with unlimited money


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope  throughout the course of TK you will gather enough money to buy the precious things. Much equipment in TK, while available through traders (well, most of it) is also OSP.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 2, 2008)

Can you fix the 90% of the weapons being almost broke thing? I dont think its supost to be like that..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Can you fix the 90% of the weapons being almost broke thing? I dont think its supost to be like that..



What d'you mean, d'you mean can you fix 90% of the weapons as they're broken?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 2, 2008)

No they are broke. Like they have no condition at all.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh I see, the condition of the guns, that makes sense. I was pretty drunk last night. ^^


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea I ended up having to buy a double barrel and a AK  I wish the ones I picked up wouldn't jam every shot lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 3, 2008)

im gonna try it out now

impressions we will see


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 3, 2008)

somethings wrong when trying out the download link

someone else try it for me see if its only me?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I ended up having to buy a double barrel and a AK  I wish the ones I picked up wouldn't jam every shot lol



Weapon condition is deliberate. You really think in a place like the zone weapons are gonna be in tippy-top condition?  You can still find weapons and armours in perfect condition, their just much rarer.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 5, 2008)

No countdown timer? Guess I'll have to be patient. 

And PLEASE tell me the Elite Exoskeleton is still in it from TK1.0... that was my favourite armour.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 7, 2008)

I was hoping to see a TK 1.1 RELEASED on here lol! Ket you had me excited last weekend when you said it was done! But I'm sure the extra polish will be well worth the wait, I agree with Ben though, a countdown timer would be pretty cool!

Keep us posted ket!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2008)

okay just tried it i like everything about it

i like the camera first person view movement

i like the improve textures and graphics

funny thing is first time i started the game i was at the seller and a mutant came straight down first thing and mauled me


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2008)

got a bug, it wont let me accept the mission from the trader at the start of the game it just crashes if i accept the mission

i noticed i start with a blade which is nice, if i had knew that id have killed the mutant that came into the traders place right soon as i started

i have the latest patch if thats whats making it crash?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 7, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> got a bug, it wont let me accept the mission from the trader at the start of the game it just crashes if i accept the mission
> 
> i noticed i start with a blade which is nice, if i had knew that id have killed the mutant that came into the traders place right soon as i started
> 
> i have the latest patch if thats whats making it crash?



Its built for 1.004 so I bet thats why its crashing.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 7, 2008)

You need 1.0004 unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2008)

before i uninstall and try everything with only 1.0004 patch

anyone got it running on 1.0006 the version i have before i do this


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 7, 2008)

Dammit I really wish people would read the bloody readme file. It says its compatible with *1.0004 only*


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2008)

stop taking the buiscuit mate coz it says it might have issue not it definitely will have issues

thought i would try it anyway since i had it setup with the latest patch, was just asking if people tried it on 1.0006

jesus ill just uninstall and get the 1.0004v patch


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2008)

there was a bug but it was the patches fault not yours
sorry guys, i never meant to offend you by saying there was a bug or whatever


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 7, 2008)

Sand in their vagina.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Sand in their vagina.



That line was Quality! Couldnt help ma self.

Ket when you gonna release the full version and what types of tweaks and spit shine is it gonna have??


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

1. The readme says TK is being developed with v1.0004, and all previous, current \ future patch versions are untested.Thats pretty much a conclusive it won't work right with other patch versions 

2. You will have to wait and see  what remains to be done isn't really a whole lot, its more little things, and the little things always take longer.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2008)

i thought it was funny when the camp was attacked at the start after i got it working, i was like yes jackpot i can steal everyone's gear too bad 6 of these zombie type creatures mauled me

liked the night time and weather effects


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

I havent even finished the weather system yet  its very difficult making a suitable weather system to what a nuclear disaster zone would have and effectively filtering it out the further away from the center of the zone the player is. Which does mean yes, you wont see a whole lot of the sun, some yes, and it wont constantly be ridiculously dark, thats not the way to make a scary atmosphere, but there wont be as much "pretty" (aka lots of sun and seeing how it now blooms an stuff) in favor of realism in accordance with whats happened. If you have ever watched the first matrix film, at that part where morpheus is explaining about the digital self stuff, the scorched atmosphere thats in the background is a similar sort of thing to what TK will have.


----------



## knowledge123 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just been playing the pre-release version, well done!  The start is awesome, I got attacked by zombies and the short fatties (I forget their name).
I can't wait for the new weather system, and I wish you all the best with it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2008)

HAHHAHAA!

Fuggin' awesome, 'short fatties!'

That should be their official name for me now.


----------



## knowledge123 (Aug 12, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HAHHAHAA!
> 
> Fuggin' awesome, 'short fatties!'
> 
> That should be their official name for me now.



lol, it should   My mind went blank on their name, and I couldn't think of a better description.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

i found it hard i kept getting attacked by mad guys, maybe im spending too long in the first camp

i should just get what i need from the trader and get stuck in

shaping up good tho


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

Burers  Glad you guys like the pre-release  I'll be working on the final after this week... bday duties prevent me from working on it as all my m8s keep wanting to take me out to get completely wild


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Burers  Glad you guys like the pre-release  I'll be working on the final after this week... bday duties prevent me from working on it as all my m8s keep wanting to take me out to get completely wild



enjoy it  we can wait a little longer


----------



## knowledge123 (Aug 13, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> enjoy it  we can wait a little longer



Agreed! have a great day Ketxxx and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh, Dont worry I'll make sure I have a drink for every member on TPU  should be good the weekend tho, going to a late night bar thats always packed with hotties


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2008)

Going to tell them how your mod is better than Clear Sky?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

lol sorry couldnt help but laugh


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

Haha, no I'll be telling them Once you go Ket you never regret


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Haha, no I'll be telling them Once you go Ket you never regret



oh man thats ones even more funny  infact thats going in my sig


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

*Takes a bow* I'm honored


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

quality man that line was pure quality


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

Youknow, I think I will actually try that line an see how it does  I'll even don up in my suit you guys see in my pic, what woman could resist that eh?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

go in the suit and say it smart casual to any girls you meet
where im from you wouldnt even want to chat up some of the girls

later tonight im a gonna try stalker again and actually have a proper go at it


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

Ya thats what I'm thinkin. Nobody sees me really don up when I'm jus goin out. Give em a shock seeing me totally pimped out


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

Perhaps better is that theres also some girls I know who said they would especially dress in very little clothing, yay


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2008)

you get attacked too early and the whole camp got killed then after i did a mission more guys replaced the dead ones lol

i stole the guy at the start who you get a mission froms gun its a good gun too just damaged


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2008)

I never said TK was a walk in the park, you gotta be skilled to survive


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2008)

lol i know im alive but its mad difficult, im fed up doing those side missions coz you just get attacked and waste ammo for something usually not that much

what happens if guys who give you missions die? do they respawn or stay dead forever since that could be bad


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2008)

Stop being a weeny TK isn't that hard  or maybe I'm just scary good at STALKER  non-important quest NPCs once dead stay dead, doesn't harm anything. Due to the mutants an stuff though and how intelligent the AI now is you do have genuine incentive to rescue them before they get chowed on


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2008)

right so im supposed to go the extra mile to save some of the side quest guys, right so if the whole camp dies at the start its no big deal coz i just hid in one of the loft/roofs and i just waited untill most of the creatures had died, all of the camp died then i made my move threw a grenade out of the roof then ran for it

stole the guy with the good gun and took out some fat boy thing

tactics and staying alive is what its all about now forget trying to get the best items thats not gonna happen

those zombies tho they take more than a a few full rounds of pistol ammo to kill even a sub machine gun has a hard time


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 22, 2008)

Your not using your weapons intelligently  pop the zombies in the head then when one goes down whip ya knife out an finish it off, repeat until all are down, easy


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2008)

okay i didnt know slashing would be good i just head shotted them repeatedly since every other zombie dies like that


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 22, 2008)

Honestly, what would you think more effective in real life? Shooting an undead corpse or chopping the bastard up?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 22, 2008)

Throwing it in a bottomless pit over both of them.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 22, 2008)

Bottomless pits aren't too likely to magically appear under an undead foe


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2008)

nah usually head shots kill a zombie quick in every other game ive played like resident evil it has

plus you should have included some massive kosh that you can just beat the zombies to death with the knife is a little to close range for me

massive kosh could be just a pole or a pipe but you prolly cant include weapons like that


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 22, 2008)

Not without new meshes, textures, and animations no. You can kill the zoms other ways, like a couple well placed TOZ34 shots. Thats if you want the resident evil style kills. Alteratively, you can grow a pair and go knife them up


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2008)

meh ill just plug the bitches Glesga Style "here you ya wee bass*PLUG*"


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 22, 2008)

hey ket, I just wanted to ask a favour so I don't kill my game when 1.1 comes out.  would you know if the fixed scope mod will work with twilight?  http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Fixed_Widescreen_Scopes_1610;90278


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2008)

Dunno, should be alright just texture replacements I think.


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 23, 2008)

Is this mod compatible with the latest patch? v1.0006? I'm really interested with this one it looks pretty awesome... (I unno if you've answered this already heh never read through pages 2-6).

Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 23, 2008)

only works with 1.4, idk why tho


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw, well gonna step back down to 1.0004 then, I hope ket makes it compatible with new patch.  Thanks man!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 23, 2008)

Yea I don't get why he would only make it for 1.4..


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2008)

apparently the other patches are multiplayer stuff or unnecessary

most stable patch is my guess


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, most stable is 1.0004. Theres a lot of internal things going on that would require a lot of reworking for later patches, and as I am the ONLY person making this mod, I'll do whats important.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Ket, does TK 1.1 have the ability to join a faction? If not, do you plan on it? If so, gimme a shout, I may have what you need.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Aug 30, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Yup, most stable is 1.0004. Theres a lot of internal things going on that would require a lot of reworking for later patches, and as I am the ONLY person making this mod, I'll do whats important.




Ketxxx, y dont you join moddb? you can get other modders like you to help. You will also touch base with alot more people that will use your mod.

heres the link;http://www.moddb.com/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 1, 2008)

HEH HEH HEH touch base.


----------



## ed42 (Oct 29, 2008)

Now that two months have past since Ket's last comment here - may I asked what is the schedule for the release of 1.1?


----------

